# Fog Juice Sale



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

I found this while browsing the other day. It would appear to be free shipping. They have a sale on fog juice in quarts and gallons. Lots of other neat stuff as well.

http://www.coolstuffcheap.com/stronamdjfog.html


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

oooh, cool stuff cheap, good name for a site


----------

